
Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ Arrives: Faster CPU, Wi-Fi, 300Mbps Ethernet - benbristow
http://www.zdnet.com/article/raspberry-pi-3-model-b-arrives-faster-cpu-wi-fi-300mbps-ethernet/
======
NotSammyHagar
RPi is great. But... I love these, and encourage them to keep innovating.
Thank you for you work.

I've already got n of them that I'm not using. N might be 4 in this case. I
want usb3 capability, so I can get real 1 gig eth, plus access to a faster
hard drive. I don't see a real advance

What I really want is a system with 2 eth jacks. Then I could build an
interesting gateway.

------
anubhavmishra
Just bought two of these.

------
MonkeyDan
I wouldn’t mind a PoE-powered, full gigabit SBC in the same form factor and
similar price. Any such thing exist?

